# Autocruise Starfire - Water Heater Problems



## Sport-Pics (Jan 28, 2007)

Our Starfire (1997 vintage) has developed a problem with the water heater! Turn the switch on and the green light comes on, but for only a few seconds and then turns to red.

I have taken the M/H to our local repairers and they won't touch it because it is a Confort boiler and I have just found out that they are no longer in business! 

What do we do? Is there any body out there that can help or had a similar experience?

Rusty


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Rusty

It sounds like the gas burner is firing up. I would imagine it needs cleaning. Or have you got low gas pressure? Have you tried a different bottle? Is it a problem with the regulator?

I can't imagine why a motorhome service place wouldn't touch something like this - they're fairly straightforward devices, I would have thought.

Gerald


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Rusty, Unfortunately NO spares whatsoever are available any longer for the Attwood boilers. On those it was nearly always the PCB that went & they are extinct now. Your only course of action which is what we have done to several vans now is to fit the Malaga water heater in its place as they do an adapter plate & cover that utilises your existing aperture. It is a relatively simple job but does involve modifying the water & gas piping & new wall switch etc. Think i normally take about 4 - 5 hours. If you need any further info PM me, Steve


----------

